# Elektronikas pamati >  Lauktranzistori un bipolārie tranzistori

## marcina

Bieži shēmās sastopu lauktranzistorus - mosfetus. Radies jautājums - kādos tad gadījumos lieto mosfetus un kuros - bipolāros? Ar ko un kādos gadījumos mosfeti vinnē bipolārajiem?

----------


## abergs

Bipolaros tr-rus vada ar strāvu, mosfetus ar aizvara potencialu- spriegumu.Attiecīgi bipolārajiem ir neliela ieejas pretestība bet
mosfetiem praktiski ļoti liela. Lai gan palielinoties frekvencei mosfetu priekšrocība šajā ziņā smazinās.
Tāpat modernajiem mosfetiem atvērtā stāvoklī ir mazāks sprieguma kritums kas svarīgi lielas jaudas impulsu shemās- 
samazinās izkliedētā jauda - lielāks lietderības koeficients.
Skaņu tehnikā mosfeti ir lineārāki par bipolārajiem - mazāki nelinearie kropļojumi.
Ir arī vēl citas atšķirības.

----------


## Jon

T.s. MOSFET ir tikai viena no lauktranzistora (FET) modifikācijām - ar izolēto aizvaru. Nosaukumā atšifrējama tā struktūra - metāls-oksīds-pusvadītājs.
Vēl viena laba lauktranzistora īpašība - tas ir izturīgāks pret pārslodzēm (kā lampai - sātstrāva), bipolārā tranzistora struktūra turpretī lavīnveidīgi sagrūst.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datashe ... 50LC.shtml
FA57SA50LC
Drain-to-Source Breakdown Voltage 500 ––– ––– V VGS = 0V, ID = 1.0mA (1.0mA ?)
DV(BR)DSS/DTJ Breakdown Voltage Temp. Coefficient ––– 0.62 ––– V/°C Reference to 25°C, ID = 1mA (?)
RDS(on) Static Drain-to-Source On-Resistance ––– ––– 0.08 W VGS = 10V, ID = 34A 
VGS(th) Gate Threshold Voltage 2.0 ––– 4.0 V VDS = VGS, ID = 250μA
Gate-to-Source Forward Leakage ––– ––– 200 VGS = 20V
Gate-to-Source Reverse Leakage ––– ––– -200 nA
VGS = -20V
Qg Total Gate Charge ––– 225 338 ID = 57A
Qgs Gate-to-Source Charge ––– 51 77 nC VDS = 400V
Qgd Gate-to-Drain ("Miller") Charge ––– 98 147 VGS = 10V (?) 
td(on) Turn-On Delay Time ––– 32 ––– VDD = 250V
tr Rise Time ––– 152 ––– ID = 57A
td(off) Turn-Off Delay Time ––– 108 ––– RG =2.0W (Internal)
tf Fall Time ––– 118 ––– RD = 4.3W, See Fig. 10 
Ls Internal Source Inductance ––– 5.0 ––– nH Between lead, (?)
and center of die contact
Ciss Input Capacitance ––– 10000 ––– VGS = 0V
Coss Output Capacitance ––– 1500 ––– pF VDS = 25V
Crss Reverse Transfer Capacitance ––– 50 ––– ƒ = 1.0MHz, See Fig. 5
Electrical Characteristics @ TJ = 25°C (unless otherwise specified)
 ISD £ 57A, di/dt £ 200A/μs,(?) VDD £ V(BR)DSS,
TJ £ 150°C (?)
p-n junction diode._________
VSD Diode Forward Voltage ––– ––– 1.3 V TJ = 25°C, IS = 57A, VGS = 0V  (?)
trr Reverse Recovery Time ––– 901 1351 ns TJ = 25°C, IF = 57A (?)
Qrr Reverse Recovery Charge ––– 15 23 μC di/dt = 100A/μs  (?)
ton Forward Turn-On Time

ja kaut ko projekte, kas ir jāņem vērā, liekot induktīvu slodzi - ferīta trafiņu

----------


## Vikings

Jā, Raimond, iesācējam nu tas bija tiešām palīdzoši. Pēdiņās.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Sorry, neapskatijos, ka iepostēju visu palagu. Tātad, tie (? )   varētu skaidrojumu kas un kā katram. Paldies!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Bieži shēmās sastopu lauktranzistorus - mosfetus. Radies jautājums - kādos tad gadījumos lieto mosfetus un kuros - bipolāros? Ar ko un kādos gadījumos mosfeti vinnē bipolārajiem?


 Lauktranzistoriem ir ļoti liela ieejas pretestība un mazs trokšņu līmenis... dod lielu pastiprinājumu, pie liela barošanas sprieguma... lieto radiotehnikā, skaņas tehnikā utt.
Bipolārajiem ir maza ieejas pretestība un liels pastiprinājuma koeficents, ļoti labi strādā pie zemiem spriegumiem - 3 V, stūrējas ar strāvu, kā daži minēja... pielieto plaši un visur...

----------


## marcina

skaisti un  kodolīgi pateikts  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Lauktranzistors un mosfet (fet) ir viens un tas pats?
Ar ko tie tranzistori atšķiras no parastajiem NPN/PNP un kādas ir to priekšrocības soļu motoru shēmā?
tobish - te ir tāda shēmiņa, bet es vēlētos saprast, kāda ir tieši to tranzistoru loma
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/attachme ... tid=165818

ar ko atšķiras mosfet ar bultiņu uz iekšu no mosfeta, ar bultiņu uz āru? Kādi ir galvenie šo tranzistoru parametri? Piem - npn vai pnp skatos uz gain, max voltage un max current. Kam japievērš uzmanība, skatoties uz mosfet parametriem?

THNX,
Beef

----------


## Vikings

Jā, mosfet un lauktranzistors ir viens un tas pats (FET - Field Effect Transistor)
Bultiņa uz iekšu un āru nozīmē darbības polaritāti - tāpat kā PNP un NPN. Darbība ir tāda pati, bet polaritātes - pretējas.
Dotajā shēmā tranzistori pārveido loģisko signālu jaudīgā motora tinuma vadības signālā.

Parametri:
Udsmax - maksimālais spriegums (līdzīgi kā parastajos tranzistoros)
Idmax - maksimālā strāva (arī līdzīgi)
Rdson - ieslēgta stāvokļa pretestība - pretestība, kas ir starp D un S izvadiem pilnīgi atvērtam tranzistoram. Parasti zem 1 Oma.
Ugson - Vadības spriegums starp G un S izvadiem pie kura tranzistors ir maksimāli vaļā (Rds=Rdson). Parasti 2 - 10V.

----------


## Mosfet

Mosfet nav viens un tas pats kas FET, bet gan tehnoloģijas atvasinājums kuru izgatavo pēc metāla oksīda tehnoloģijas tāpēc ir MOS.
Soļu motora draiveros svarīgi ir ātri komutēt strāvu vai spriegumu bez zudumiem. Parastam jeb bipolarajam tranzistoram ir tāds parametrs kā sprieguma kritums uz kolektora emitera pārejas pie piesātinājuma, kas ir atkarīgs no kolektora strāvas. Šis lielums ir paŗis voltu, ko tad reizinām ar strāvu un iegūstam jaudu kas silda tranzistoru.
Mosfet atvērtā stāvoklī pārejas pretestība ir starp S un D parasti ir maza līdz ar to zudumi ir mazi.
Mosfet tranzistoriem viens no trūkumiem ir lielas izejas kapacitātes kas mazas bipolarajiem tranzistoriem.
Par abu tranzistoru priekšrocībām un trūkumiem var ilgi diskutēt
Vēl papildus Vikinga dotajiem parametriem svarīgi ir ieejas kapacitātes, Gates vadībai nepieciešamais lādiņa daudzums Total gate charge un Gate to Drain “Miller” Charge, tie būtu pamat parametri.
Shēma nevaru komentēt jo nespēju iedomaties Mosfetus kvadrātiņos zīmētus

----------


## Raimonds1

Būtu interesanti , ja kads komentētu tā jaudīgā tranzistora pārējos parametrus, kas ir saita. paldies!

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.supertex.com/pdf/app_notes/AN-D15.pdf
http://power-amplifier.blogspot.com/sea ... p%20mosfet

labs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja es panemsu kaut kadus 50V 50A P un N FET tranzistorus, tad es vinus varesu pa taisno barot no mikrokontroliera sadai shemai?

http://images.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=h ... v%26sa%3DN

Tas ir H-Bridge.
Thnx,
Beef

----------


## karloslv

Protams, nē.
1) aizvara vadības spriegums ir ap 9-15V
2) aizvara vadības strāvas ir impulsveida un var sasniegt pārsimt miliampēru
3) augšējo tranzistoru aizvara vadības spriegums jāskaita pret to avotu ("source" kāju), līdz ar to, rēķinot pret zemi, tas būs vēl lielāks, un to vadībai nepieciešams atsevišķs draiveris

Īsumā: iepazīsties ar IR2104, piemēram.

Tas gan attiecas uz tīri N-tipa tiltiem. Ja ir P/N tipa, tad 3) nosacījums ir atvieglots, taču pirmie divi paliek.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tad es mazliet nesaprotu to FET tranzistoru pārākumu. Tīmeklī bija rakstīts, ka šiem vajag krietni mazāku spriegumu, lai darbotos un arī ieejas pretestība esot krietni lielāka (pāris 100ma uz 50A būtu nieka 50 - 200 gains parastam tranzistoram).

Vari lūdzu pastāstīt bišku vairāk. Tiesa, nešķiet reāli uzbūvēt motora draiveri līdz 15 aprīlim, bet ja ļoti saņemas, tad viss ir iespējams!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## karloslv

Beef, ja vari, sadabū ātri VNH30SP2 vai VNH30SP3, tur viss ir iekšā.

----------


## Mosfet

Izstāsti cik "jaudīgu tiltu" tev vajag?
Vai  tu gribi darbināt pa taisno no mikrokontrolieri bez starp draiveri?
Vai būs PWM ,ja jā tad   frekvenci un gabarītus.

Starp citu ir mosfeti (nav nekāds deficīts un cena arī nav) kam aizvaru vada ar TTL loģisko High līmeni piem IRL540

----------


## Raimonds1

ierosmei
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcpl ... e=en012138

----------


## MartinsSliede

Sveiki, variet lūdzu izpalīdzēt?
Ir radusies problēma - nesaprotu, kā mans BF245A tranzistors ir jāievieto šajā shēmā. Tas ir Q1. Man šo iedeva kā aizstājēju 2N5458 tranzistoram, vai tas vispār derēs?

----------


## JDat

Par kādu shēmu iet runa?

----------


## MartinsSliede

Oj  ::  piedod - šī te. http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/...8044a841b3e85a

----------


## JDat

Hmm. Nu tā kā shēmā rādīts. Pēc datasheet izskatās ka D un G izvadi otrādi apmesti. Citus parametrus neskatījos.

----------


## MartinsSliede

Tad man sanāk vienkārši apgriezt viņu otrādi, ja?

----------


## JDat

tā izskatās ar pirmo acs uzmetienu.

----------


## MartinsSliede

labi, paldies, mēģināšu tā arī lodēt. vēl viens jautājums - vai to opampu - lm308, ir svarīgi, uz kuru pusi liek(kādā virzienā)? Jo es jau varu viņu apgriezt 2 veidos.

----------


## kaspich

veciit, Tu sekli domaa. IC var ielodeet arii no otras puses platei, un arii no taas 2 veidos. bet, protams, ka taa straadaas visos 4 veidos! par to ir padomaats! un, iistenibaa, visas mikrosheemas ir savstarpeeji aizvietojamas! nokniebt tikai nost lieko dalju/malu/kaajas.

----------


## MartinsSliede

Nu jā, par to nebiju padomājis  :: , labi, paldies, problēmas atrisinātas.

----------

